# emocionado por / con



## redirie

¿Hay cierto matiz entre decir "Estamos muy emocionados por poder trabajar con su hijo/a" y "Estamos muy entusiasmados con poder trabajar con su hijo/a"?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

¿Podrías decirnos en inglés lo que quieres expresar? Pregunto porque, francamente y sin tener contexto, yo no usaría ninguna de las dos frases.


----------



## micafe

I'd say "Estamos muy entusiasmados/emocionados *de* poder trabajar con su hijo"


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Perdona, mi buena amiga cafetera, pero si el que habla es el jefe del hijo, ninguna de las dos me suena como algo que éste diría ni natural ni espontáneamente.


----------



## redirie

Perdonen por no haber proporcionado más contexto. Estoy traduciendo una carta dirigida hacia los padres de los niños de una escuela. La carta les avisa que en unas semanas, van a llegar unos maestros practicantes a trabajar con sus hijos. O sea que lo que quieren decir es que ellos [los docentes practicantes] están muy emocionados de poder trabajar con los niños.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Ah, eso cambia completamente el panorama. Entonces yo elegiría la opción _(Ellos) *están* muy entusiasmados_ de la proposición de micafe. Y posiblemente cambiaría a _con sus hijos_, si la carta está dirigida a los padres en general y no a cada uno individualmente..


----------



## micafe

Oldy Nuts said:


> Perdona, mi buena amiga cafetera, pero si el que habla es el jefe del hijo, ninguna de las dos me suena como algo que éste diría ni natural ni espontáneamente.



¿Por qué no???? 

¿Lo que estás diciendo es que el jefe del hijo no diría eso porque no estaría de acuerdo con su 'alta posición'? Eso depende de la relación entre las dos familias...  Tal vez hasta se tuteen. 

Pero estamos hablando de gramática... la frase es gramaticalmente correcta, ¿no es así?

Con el último post de redirie, todo queda aclarado y mi frase es perfecta... 

EDIT: Lo de "ellos/nosotros" y "su/sus hijo/hijos" depende de quién firma la carta y si se le manda una carta a cada niño... o a los papás, claro o una circular para todos.  
.


----------



## redirie

Muchas gracias por sus aportaciones.  Pongo "estamos" ya que en la carta original dice "we are thrilled to have the opportunity to work with your child."

Una pregunta más, ¿en cuál caso sería apropiado usar "entusiasmado con" en vez de "entusiasmado de"?


----------



## micafe

"Estoy entusiasmado *con* mi nuevo computador"

"Ella está entusiasmada *con* el viaje que va a hacer"

"Ella está entusiasmada *de* viajar a Europa"


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Mica, precisamente porque tenía esa duda es que pedí más contexto. Y, en mi opinión, no estamos hablando de gramática, sino que de traducciones. "¿Me estás tirando la pierna?" está gramaticalmente correcto, pero no es una buena traducción de "Are you pulling my leg?". Salvo, por cierto, que la otra persona lo tenga agarrado de la pierna y se la esté tirando ...  

Un ejemplo más de la importancia del contexto.


----------



## Milton Sand

redirie said:


> Hola:
> ¿Hay cierto matiz entre decir "Estamos muy emocionados por poder trabajar con su hijo/a" y "Estamos muy entusiasmados con poder trabajar con su hijo/a"?
> 
> Gracias de antemano.





micafe said:


> "Estoy entusiasmado *con* mi nuevo computador"
> 
> "Ella está entusiasmada *con* el viaje que va a hacer"
> 
> "Ella está entusiasmada *de* viajar a Europa"


Hi you all,
I agree with Micafe. I would use «con» to introduce a noun, and «de» to introduce an action in the form of a infinitive, and no preposition to introduce a _gerundio_. A more formal way is to use «al» before infinitive:

Estamos muy emocionados *con *su hijo.
Estamos muy emocionados *de *poder trabajar con su hijo.
Estamos muy emocionados trabaja*ndo* con su hijo.
Estamos muy emocionados *al *poder trabajar con su hijo.


I suggest the second and the fourth option as the right ones in this case.

Regards,


----------



## redirie

Okay, ahora entiendo muy bien.  Muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda y por la aclaración.


----------



## kayokid

So, just a follow-up question here. You can use either 'emocionado' or 'entusiasmado' here (with the correct preposition) with essentially the same meaning?


----------



## juan2937

Milton Sand said:


> Hi you all,
> I agree with Micafe. I would use «con» to introduce a noun, and «de» to introduce an action in the form of a infinitive, and no preposition to introduce a _gerundio_. A more formal way is to use «al» before infinitive:
> 
> Estamos muy emocionados *con *su hijo.
> Estamos muy emocionados *de *poder trabajar con su hijo.
> Estamos muy emocionados trabaja*ndo* con su hijo.
> Estamos muy emocionados *al *poder trabajar con su hijo.
> 
> Esta última yo descartaría 'al' y pondría *el poder*...Estamos muy emocionados *el poder *trabajar..
> I suggest the second and the fourth option as the right ones in this case.
> 
> Regards,


----------



## micafe

> Estamos muy emocionados *el poder *trabajar..



No, nunca. Esto es incorrecto. No se dice. Lo siento Juan pero estás equivocado. 

@kayokid, "emocionado", "entusiasmado" are used basically the same. I can't think of an example where they are not.


----------



## juan2937

micafe said:


> No, nunca. Esto es incorrecto. No se dice. Lo siento Juan pero estás equivocado.
> 
> @kayokid, "emocionado", "entusiasmado" are used basically the same. I can't think of an example where they are not.



Los infinitivos son sustantivados y aceptan el artículo determinado
El comer me fascina
El nadar me relaja
El DORMIR ME ENCANTA.
No sé por qué no te gusta?


----------



## micafe

Eso es cierto Juan, pero no se usan en la frase que estamos discutiendo. 

El infinitivo sustantivado tiene que ser el sujeto de la frase para que se pueda usar en este ejemplo: 

*"nos emociona/entusiasma mucho el poder trabajar con su hijo" *(El poder trabajar con su hijo nos emociona / entusiasma mucho) 

Pero no puedes decir *"el poder trabajar con su hijo estamos emocionados" 

*Lo siento, no es que no me guste, es que está mal dicho, Juan. Relee la frase tuya por favor.


----------



## juan2937

micafe said:


> Eso es cierto Juan, pero no se usan en la frase que estamos discutiendo.
> 
> El infinitivo sustantivado tiene que ser el sujeto de la frase para que se pueda usar en este ejemplo:
> 
> *"nos emociona/entusiasma mucho el poder trabajar con su hijo" *(El poder trabajar con su hijo nos emociona / entusiasma mucho)
> 
> Pero no puedes decir *"el poder trabajar con su hijo estamos emocionados"
> 
> *Lo siento, no es que no me guste, es que está mal dicho, Juan. Relee la frase tuya por favor.



<<<<Estamos muy emocionados *al *poder trabajar con su hijo.>>>>

Esta última yo descartaría* 'al' *y pondría *el poder*...Estamos muy emocionados *el poder *trabajar.. esta es la oración que corregí
I suggest the second and the fourth option as the right ones in this case.
Lo siento.Yo no he escrito esto : *el poder trabajar con su hijo estamos emocionados"* 
La oración es : *Estamos muy emocionados el poder trabajar con su hijo*


----------



## micafe

Si va a gritarme, señor, me retiro. No dije que usted hubiera escrito eso, ese fue un ejemplo que di para que viera que no se podía decir.

Insisto en que su frase está errada, gramaticalmente incorrecta, pero no es mi problema. 

Buenas noches.


----------



## juan2937

micafe said:


> Si va a gritarme, señor, me retiro. No dije que usted hubiera escrito eso, ese fue un ejemplo que di para que viera que no se podía decir.
> Insisto en que su frase está errada, gramaticalmente incorrecta, pero no es mi problema.
> Buenas noches.



Sorry micafé yo no quise darte esta sensación, para mi aumentar el tamaño de una oración es para subrayar más claridad, si así lo sentiste *me disculpas* . ya que insistes que esas oraciones mías son erróneas me lo explicas gramaticalmente


----------



## Milton Sand

juan2937 said:


> <<<<Estamos muy emocionados *al *poder trabajar con su hijo.>>>>
> 
> Esta última yo descartaría* 'al' *y pondría *el poder*...Estamos muy emocionados *el poder *trabajar.. esta es la oración que corregí
> I suggest the second and the fourth option as the right ones in this case.
> Lo siento.Yo no he escrito esto : *el poder trabajar con su hijo estamos emocionados"*
> La oración es : *Estamos muy emocionados el poder trabajar con su hijo*


¡Nooo, Juanchooo! No es posible «Estamos emocionados el poder trabajar». Se puede decir: «Nos emociona el poder trabajar», en donde «el poder trabajar» es el sujeto de «nos emociona», pero en tu sugerencia no hay una categoría gramatical para «el poder».

«Al poder trabajar» significa «pudiendo trabajar», es decir, se plantea la acción como simultánea con o causante de «estamos emocionados». Como en: 
Nos emocionamos al ver / cuando vemos / viendo / de ver/ con ver la película.

Saludos,


----------



## blasita

Hola: 





redirie said:


> Pongo "estamos" ya que en la carta original dice "we are thrilled to have the opportunity to work with your child."


_Estamos encantados de poder trabajar/tener la oportunidad de trabajar con su hijo_. Me suena natural, pero puede que sea demasiado coloquial para tal carta. Dado el original parece que valdría. Aunque depende de la escuela y demás.

_Estamos muy contentos de ..._ Esta, por ejemplo, me parece apta para todo contexto.





kayokid said:


> So, just a follow-up question here. You can use either 'emocionado' or 'entusiasmado' here (with the correct preposition) with essentially the same meaning?


En mi barrio, _muy emocionados_ y _muy entusiasmados_ no es que suenen muy bien. En principio, _emocionados_ y _entusiasmados_ son sinónimos. Entre los dos, me quedo con _emocionados_ (sin el _muy_) en una frase del estilo de la original de este hilo. Dependerá del contexto.


Creo que la gramática ya estaba clara, así que solo he hablado de mi uso.

Saludos.


----------



## Rondivu

blasita said:


> Hola:
> _Estamos *encantados* de poder trabajar/tener la oportunidad de trabajar con su hijo_. Me suena natural



Justo lo que yo iba a proponer cuando empecé a leer el primer mensaje del hilo. "Emocionados" y "entusiasmados"  suenan fuera de lugar en este contexto, y son un calco del original. Claro que, yo hablo español de España. 
Que me perdonen mis compañeros de allende los mares.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

micafe said:


> ...
> @kayokid, "emocionado", "entusiasmado" are used basically the same. I can't think of an example where they are not.



(Mujer al terminar de ver una película que la conmovió hasta las lágrimas): "estoy _emocionada_". ¿Usarías _entusiasmada_ aquí?
(Joven que va a empezar a trabajar en un proyecto que lo apasiona): "estoy _entusiasmado_ con este trabajo". Aunque aquí _podría_ usarse _emocionado_, en mi opinión cambiaría el sentido.


----------



## juan2937

Milton Sand said:


> ¡Nooo, Juanchooo! No es posible «Estamos emocionados el poder trabajar». Se puede decir: «Nos emociona el poder trabajar», en donde «el poder trabajar» es el sujeto de «nos emociona», pero en tu sugerencia no hay una categoría gramatical para «el poder».
> «Al poder trabajar» significa «pudiendo trabajar», es decir, se plantea la acción como simultánea con o causante de «estamos emocionados». Como en:
> Nos emocionamos al ver / cuando vemos / viendo / de ver/ con ver la película.
> Saludos,



Estoy muy emocionado *el poder canta*r con Shakira
Estoy muy emocionado *el poder ayudarte *el fin de semana.
Estamos muy emocionados es una construcción copular que se complementa con perífrasis de infinitivo, poder tiene función sustantiva, los atributos pueden ser adjetivos, sustantivos o formas adverbiales.El predicado nominal es : *el poder trabajar con su hijo*.


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Bueno, yo no tengo conocimientos formales de gramática; en mis opiniones me baso sólo en lo que he aprendido a lo largo de muchas décadas de uso intensivo de nuestro idioma. Aclarado esto, me permito opinar que los ejemplos propuestos por Juan simplemente me suenan fatal. Hasta donde recuerdo, nunca he oído ni leído por aquí que alguien use expresiones de la forma "estoy muy emocionado *el* poder cantar con Shakira". Sí "*El* poder cantar con Shakira me emociona".

Pido disculpas si mi opinión va contra normas gramaticales que desconozco o no entiendo.


----------



## Milton Sand

juan2937 said:


> Estoy muy emocionado *el poder canta*r con Shakira. *×*
> Estoy muy emocionado *el poder ayudarte *el fin de semana.* ×*
> Estamos muy emocionados es una construcción copular que se complementa con perífrasis de infinitivo, poder tiene función sustantiva, los atributos pueden ser adjetivos, sustantivos o formas adverbiales.El predicado nominal es : *el poder trabajar con su hijo*. *×*



Pero, Juan, 'mano, un predicado nominal contiene un verbo copulativo (ser, parecer, quedar, etc.) que asocia al sujeto con un atributo. «Estamos muy emocionados» sí es un predicado nominal de por sí. Y la frase sustantiva «el poder trabajar con su hijo» necesita un vínculo con para integrarse como complemento del adjetivo (una oración subordinada en este caso) y que así la oración completa tenga sentido.

Intentaré describirlo así:



SujetoPredicadoV. CopulativoAtributoExpresión adjetivaComplemento de adjetivoPrep.Oración subordinada(Nosotros)*estamos
**muy emocionados
**de
**poder trabajar con su hijo *(¹)


(¹)* poder trabajar con su hijo = que podamos trabajar con su hijo.*

Y creo que, definitivamente, el “de” tiene que ser la primera opción a escoger.

Lo que tú dices debería funcionar en otros casos:
Estamos | muy aburridos | *de* no poder trabajar con su hijo *√*
Estamos | muy aburridos | *el *no poder trabajar con su hijo *×*

Saludos,


----------



## micafe

Oldy Nuts said:


> (Mujer al terminar de ver una película que la conmovió hasta las lágrimas): "estoy _emocionada_". ¿Usarías _entusiasmada_ aquí? ¡No, no, nooooo!!
> (Joven que va a empezar a trabajar en un proyecto que lo apasiona): "estoy _entusiasmado_ con este trabajo". Aunque aquí _podría_ usarse _emocionado_, en mi opinión cambiaría el sentido.



Ganaste, Oldito. No pensé en los sentimientos negativos. Error mío, lo siento..


----------



## micafe

De acuerdo 100% con Milton Sand. Alguien necesita ver su error. 

Acepto tus disculpas Juan, pero me abstengo de continuar con la discusión aquí.


----------



## kayokid

Oldy Nuts said:


> (Mujer al terminar de ver una película que la conmovió hasta las lágrimas): "estoy _emocionada_". ¿Usarías _entusiasmada_ aquí?
> (Joven que va a empezar a trabajar en un proyecto que lo apasiona): "estoy _entusiasmado_ con este trabajo". Aunque aquí _podría_ usarse _emocionado_, en mi opinión cambiaría el sentido.




Many thanks to Oldy Nuts, blasita and micafe regarding the usage of these two words. This is the kind of thing that drives me absolutely crazy since they seem so close in meaning -- particularly in a dictionary!

Your comments have been a great help.

Thanks to all.


----------

